# Surprise Pregnancy at 41 after Fertility issues in my 30s



## BeckyLoves

Hello. I missed my period on the 17th and did not think anything of it. I went through fertility treatments ( for diminished ovarian reserve) for 5 years (30-35) and finally decided to count my blessings (i have one;16 yr. old), gave up, and moved on. Anyway, over the weekend I felt nauseous and just to confirm I was not pregnant I took a pregnancy test. Low and behold, it was immediately positive. I still don't know what to think and I feel like I will miscarry (like all the other times). Just wondering if anyone has had this kind of experience. I don't know if I am happy or not. I am nervous, I am anxious to know if this will pan out, and I am just.... waiting. 

Thank you 

Becky


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wow! Best wishes for a sticky baby, what an amazing story! I hope it isn’t a loss xx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh congratulations and FX so much! I hope you will have a h&h 9 months! :)


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to you! I hope this is it and your baby sticks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulation!! Best wishes :)


----------



## Scout

Similar. I had miscarriages, but no children. I was 45 when I missed my period. I didn't think anything of it bc I wasn't regular, but I got the familiar pregnancy nausea. My test was immediately positive. The test line was so dark I thought the test was faulty so went back to the store and bought another pack. OB told me not to get attached bc I'd likely miscarry. Did have a huge bleed and bad cramps for a few hours between weeks 6 and 7. Thought I had lost pregnancy, but scan the following week and baby was fine. Got to 13 weeks and saw genetic counselor who said 1 in 11 chance for trisomy 18, 13, 21, or a whole host of other issues. you know, old eggs blah blah. Test came back fine. Water broke 5 weeks early. Healthy baby at age 46. A bit of jaundice was the only issue. She'll be 8 in May. Good luck.


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! How amazing! I don’t have any experience with this but wanted to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Suggerhoney

Scout said:


> Similar. I had miscarriages, but no children. I was 45 when I missed my period. I didn't think anything of it bc I wasn't regular, but I got the familiar pregnancy nausea. My test was immediately positive. The test line was so dark I thought the test was faulty so went back to the store and bought another pack. OB told me not to get attached bc I'd likely miscarry. Did have a huge bleed and bad cramps for a few hours between weeks 6 and 7. Thought I had lost pregnancy, but scan the following week and baby was fine. Got to 13 weeks and saw genetic counselor who said 1 in 11 chance for trisomy 18, 13, 21, or a whole host of other issues. you know, old eggs blah blah. Test came back fine. Water broke 5 weeks early. Healthy baby at age 46. A bit of jaundice was the only issue. She'll be 8 in May. Good luck.


That is amazing hon congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

BeckyLoves said:


> Hello. I missed my period on the 17th and did not think anything of it. I went through fertility treatments ( for diminished ovarian reserve) for 5 years (30-35) and finally decided to count my blessings (i have one;16 yr. old), gave up, and moved on. Anyway, over the weekend I felt nauseous and just to confirm I was not pregnant I took a pregnancy test. Low and behold, it was immediately positive. I still don't know what to think and I feel like I will miscarry (like all the other times). Just wondering if anyone has had this kind of experience. I don't know if I am happy or not. I am nervous, I am anxious to know if this will pan out, and I am just.... waiting.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Becky

Congratulations hon. I'm also 41 and pregnant. 
Had a bleed at 6 weeks and on off spotting up untill 7 weeks. 
I've had 3 ultrasounds and baby is doing great. 
I have my hospital dating scan and screening bloods on Friday 19th a little nervous about that but praying baby will be completely healthy. And I pray that for u also. 

[-o&lt;


----------



## BeckyLoves

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations hon. I'm also 41 and pregnant.
> Had a bleed at 6 weeks and on off spotting up untill 7 weeks.
> I've had 3 ultrasounds and baby is doing great.
> I have my hospital dating scan and screening bloods on Friday 19th a little nervous about that but praying baby will be completely healthy. And I pray that for u also.
> 
> [-o&lt;


I hope you and baby are doing well. I am now at 10 weeks and started spotting. It is making me so nervous. Thank you for your message and prayers. Back at ya.


----------



## BeckyLoves

6 weeks later I am still pregnant and reached 12 weeks yesterday. 
I've had two sonograms (8 wks and 10 wks) and all looks good so far.


----------



## AngelUK

That is so so brilliant to hear. I am very happy for you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news! :)


----------



## mimi4

great news, massive congrats


----------



## mia_leacey

Huge congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everything going? :)


----------



## sunflower82

Wow congratulations all the best


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow congrats! Hoping for a sticky bean for you.


----------

